# That's It!



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I've had enough of this roller coaster weather! One day it's in the 50s or 60s, the next in the low 30s, the next rainy and nasty, the next cold and windy.
BLEH!

I told my husband I am buying one of these:
http://lexington.craigslist.org/rvd/3601982171.html

Loading the kids and goats up <he can come if he wants lol>

and we are going here:
http://www.trailerlife.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/beach_camps-florida-2.jpg

Of course I'd have to look into the forage for the goats down that way :laugh:

Anyone wanna join us?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:ROFL: I wanna come !! :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

HAHA!!! too funny! :ROFL:


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Hey!!! Pick me up on the way!!! I'm only about an hour from you!!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

I wanna come lol! *sigh* Warm weather, sunshine, and a beach what could be better.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Sure Jen! Let's all go! lol 
I'm so ready for some warmer weather! I'm not a hard person to please, really! Give me some comfortable 70s, or even low 80s and I am happy <without the severe storms tho!>. 
Getting into the teens tonight and I am dreading going out to nurse a few babies before bed, and give a little more hay. 
Maybe I"m turning into a cold weather wimp. lol.


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

I think your going to need two RV's if we are all going lol, it might get a little cramp if we go in one...lol!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL very true! 

It's 17 degrees out this morning. I know that's not terribly cold for a lot of people, but that is cold for me lol Our high today is only 33.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Yes please! I would looove to move south right now!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

:laugh::ROFL:I'm in! Went to FL once, in Jan 05'; on the porch in a tshirt at 2am LOVE it. I think we just need to buy one dealers worth of rv's:clap:. How about a big rig size trailer for the goats, I still have my CDL I'll drive.


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

clearwtrbeach said:


> :laugh::ROFL:I'm in! Went to FL once, in Jan 05'; on the porch in a tshirt at 2am LOVE it. I think we just need to buy one dealers worth of rv's:clap:. How about a big rig size trailer for the goats, I still have my CDL I'll drive.


There we go lol! Yeah like one of those huge race horse trailers that get pulled by a semi!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Delilah said:


> There we go lol! Yeah like one of those huge race horse trailers that get pulled by a semi!


I live in the 'horse capitol of the world' heh, so they say. Those semi's are everywhere! pass my house a couple of times a day!

Hmm... I wonder if I hijack one and get Jen to help with a 2nd one, we could all squeeze into them right? 
Surely the trailer companies won't mind right?

I could just see the headlines now! Horse semi carriers hijacked by crazy goat fanatics who have boycotted old man winter and taken their goats to the FL beaches! :laugh:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:crazy:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, if you're going Clearwaterbeach, pick me up on the way. I've got a heavy duty pick up and we could hijack a camper to get us to Kentucky. I already know where to get a 3 horse trailer


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

HoosierShadow said:


> I live in the 'horse capitol of the world' heh, so they say. Those semi's are everywhere! pass my house a couple of times a day!
> 
> Hmm... I wonder if I hijack one and get Jen to help with a 2nd one, we could all squeeze into them right?
> Surely the trailer companies won't mind right?
> ...


Lol! If one had a famous race horse in it lol! That would be intresting! Tehehehehe!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL Could you imagine.... taking a horse trailer with the next Kentucky Derby Winner? LOL


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

goathiker said:


> Well, if you're going Clearwaterbeach, pick me up on the way. I've got a heavy duty pick up and we could hijack a camper to get us to Kentucky. I already know where to get a 3 horse trailer


haha, works for me. hmm 3 horse we may have to make it a double decker with my little ND's on the top. :laugh:


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Lol! Just think of the crashes we would cause because people are staring and not paying attention to the road!!!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Pick me up too! I wanna come! ROADTRIP!!


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Pick me up too!! I'm on your way!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

We're going to need a bigger truck and trailer I think.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Delilah said:


> Lol! Just think of the crashes we would cause because people are staring and not paying attention to the road!!!


LOL!!! You know...I am imagining one of those big fancy tour buses...except instead of having tourists peeking out of the windows....there are goats LOL


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

HoosierShadow said:


> LOL!!! You know...I am imagining one of those big fancy tour buses...except instead of having tourists peeking out of the windows....there are goats LOL


Lol!!! Now that would be funny!!!


----------

